# Hey Ya'll!



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, I'm Kaitlin. I am 17yrs/old and I have 5 Arabian horses. I live in OKlahoma and I just graduated high school







I'm hoping to move to Pennsylvaina (SP?) in the fall to start college but that is not for sure yet. If ya wanna know anything else feel free to ask 

Here are some pics of my babies 

Padrasahn Taj









Bint Baraca









Silverina Ansata Levi









Odyssey's Rainsong









Odyssey's Paradise


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Kaitlin and welcome to the site.... Your horses seem very sweet and it looks like they love you a lot.... I am glad that you are thinking about going to college... it would a very smart move!! So what kind of sporting are you into? (dressage, jumping, barrels?)


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

Well right now I just do pleasure riding in my pasture and the pasture behind me. But I ride English, Western, Australian and Bareback. I have had lessons in beginners dressage (basically posture and patterns) and beginner Jumping (posture). At the college I would be going to, if I go, I will be learning how to train horses and different disiplines (sp?) as well.

Yes my horses seem to love me to death. Haha Rain esp. she is usually the first horse to come to me whenever she sees me.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice to meet you, Kaitlin, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

thank you  im glad i found this forum


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just have to mention it because I think its cute.. your horses name is Rain and mine is River... don't know why, but i think they should be friends...


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

haha yea they should be.  i like that name, River. thats pretty cool


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you... her full name is SunShine Riveaira.... but seeing as how thats like a cajillion letters long... What college are you looking into... I have only been to pennsylvania once, but it was around Lancaster, such beautiful country out there...


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

thats a very pretty name 

well its not a normal college. it's at Miracle Mountian Ranch and the owner has a program called, Camp Apprentice Ministry Program (C.A.M.P.) and you go for a year and they give you, college-level leadership training, Apprenticeship in Ministry Skills and Disiplines, Practicum in Counseling and Conflict Resolution. I would basically be learning skills in Horse training, Horse Science I and II, Certified Horsemanship Association Clinc, Servant Leadership, etc.

Here's a link to the program
Miracle Mountain Ranch Missions


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow that sounds an awesome program! I wish I had known about that before I started college...


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

yea i didnt really know about it until maybe a month ago and only a couple weeks ago i realized that it seemed like somethin i wanted to do. haha but i've known about Mircale Mountian Ranch for a couple years now and have been wantin to go up there for one of the summer riding camps but never got to  so hopefully i can go to this


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! You have such cute horses!!


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------

